# What's the best DIY Cube To Buy in 2011?



## Incanumix (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys.
I've recently learned to solve the rubiks cube.
Time is around 50 second average.

I use the original rubik's cube.

I'm looking to buy a Rubiks DIY Cube, but I can't seem to find the best I can buy.

Can anyone suggest a good DIY Cube to buy, as in the best DIY out this year? and a link to the sale please?


----------



## cycle (May 6, 2011)

have u looked at any threads of this forum yet?


----------



## Incanumix (May 6, 2011)

cycle said:


> have u looked at any threads of this forum yet?


 
Went a few pages, found nothing that covered my question...


----------



## RyanO (May 6, 2011)

Lots of information on this here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ld-I-get-quot-The-Cube-Choice-Question-Thread

Pretty much anything is going to be better than what you have.


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

There are several good cubes but as the choice is down to personal preference, it's hard to recommend a certain cube to a stranger.

Without knowing your style, I would recommend one of the following as you can't really go wrong with either:

DaYan LunHui
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=303

DaYan LingYun
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x...lack-32762

DaYan GuHong
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x...lack-31025


----------



## Godmil (May 6, 2011)

The most popular cube at the moment is the GuHong. If price isn't a problem, a brillianly set up version can be bought from lubixcube.com


----------



## Incanumix (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I looked around the forum, and youtube for over an hour, and have seen alot.
I've noticed that alot of people say the A5 is the fastest, but on youtube I notice it isn't so smooth and easy to turn in peoples hands, even though it's been lubed.
AII seems pretty fast and nice.
The GuHong's arn't fast, they seem pretty wierd though, on the inside, and turning. 

I looked at the FII, and noticed it wasn't as good as the AII, AII had better reps from alot of people.

I'm kind of aiming for speed and no pops, locks and things like that.

AII, FII, or any cube that's doesn't have pop and lock problems?

I'm mostly in for speed, and easy of turning.

What do you guys suggest?
GuHong(What Type?) FII, AII, AIII or Any other?


----------



## Adrian E (May 6, 2011)

Incanumix said:


> Thanks guys.
> The GuHong's arn't fast, they seem pretty wierd though, on the inside, and turning.
> ...
> What do you guys suggest?



Properly lubed it's really fast. Beside that it's one of the only cubes with noticable reverse corner cutting. Also the normal conercutting is 45°++. Reason: the "weird" design 

FII: is very smooth but not as fast as the dayans, CC is ok but not amazing.

If you want smooth turning you should pick Dayan Lingyun, for a bit more speed GuHong.
LunHui is similar to the Lingyun but not popable and with a few more lockups.


----------



## Bapao (May 6, 2011)

The GuHong is better than any Alpha or ShengEn cube. The F-II and the Alpha V are the old "great" Cubes. DaYan makes the better cubes now. If you're in it for pure turning speed then get the LunHui.


----------



## cycle (May 6, 2011)

Incanumix said:


> Went a few pages, found nothing that covered my question...


 
lies


----------



## sa11297 (May 6, 2011)

short and sweet

guhong for speed corner cutting and availability 
lunhui for the same things plus it doesnt pop but it isnt available at every cube store. (its new)

lingyun is not for you. it pops.

other cubes like AV and FII are good just not as good


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2011)

Adrian E said:


> FII: is very smooth but not as fast as the dayans, *CC *is ok but not amazing.


 
You mean the alpah cc :confused:


----------



## dillonbladez (May 6, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The GuHong is better than any Alpha or ShengEn cube. The F-II and the Alpha V are the old "great" Cubes. DaYan makes the better cubes now. If you're in it for pure turning speed then get the LunHui.


 
When I started cubing, I was taught that there is no better cube. It's all personal preference. What happened while I was away? I for one love my F-II. There are many cubes that you must get used to, but once you have, you're set. Many of the DaYan cubes are fast, minimal pops, minimal locks, good corner cutting. However, I find this promotes sloppy turning. 

So really, It's all preference. In my opinion, I would get the LunHui for comps. but have a Maru or Type C to practice.

Edit:


antoineccantin said:


> You mean the alpah cc :confused:


 Nah, I think he means Corner Cutting.


----------



## Incanumix (May 6, 2011)

People are saying:
GuHong, LingHui, FII, A-V.

I don't want pops or locks, and I want speed.
What's the best?


----------



## Cool Frog (May 6, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> The GuHong is better than any Alpha or ShengEn cube. The F-II and the Alpha V are the old "great" Cubes. DaYan makes the better cubes now. If you're in it for pure turning speed then get the LunHui.


 
In your opinion. I loved my FII.


----------



## Incanumix (May 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> In your opinion. I loved my FII.


 
Come on guys.
Suggest me, I've never bought a DYI cube, so I wouldn't know what to expect.
I want speed, no pops or locks.
I've decided either GuHong, FII, or A/V.
I can't decide between those three 
I might buy 2, what do you suggest?


----------



## wontolla (May 7, 2011)

GuHong


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 7, 2011)

Incanumix said:


> Come on guys.
> Suggest me, I've never bought a DYI cube, so I wouldn't know what to expect.
> I want speed, no pops or locks.
> I've decided either GuHong, FII, or A/V.
> ...


 
Guhong from lubixcube.com
and Lunhui from lubixcube.com if you have the money.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 7, 2011)

How accurately do you turn?


----------



## Incanumix (May 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> How accurately do you turn?


 
With my original cube, I turn at a max 3~5dg turn maybe?, when I'm speed cubing, otherwise, it's pretty much 0dg turns.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 7, 2011)

Incanumix said:


> With my original cube, I turn at a max 5dg turn, when I'm speed cubing, otherwise, it's pretty much 0dg turns.


 
So how do you lockup or pop?


----------



## Incanumix (May 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> So how do you lockup or pop?


 
It just happens rofl, not really sure, but it takes away around 6 seconds from me.
that 3~5dg is my estimate, not really sure how much it actually is.
95% of my solves the back 2 layers get out of order, and jam alot while I'm turning the right side.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 7, 2011)

Incanumix said:


> It just happens rofl, not really sure, but it takes away around 6 seconds from me.
> that 3~5dg is my estimate, not really sure how much it actually is.
> 95% of my solves the back 2 layers get out of order, and jam alot while I'm turning the right side.


 
So you don't turn accurately if you Jam?
I don't really have preferences over my cubes.


----------



## Incanumix (May 7, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> So you don't turn accurately if you Jam?
> I don't really have preferences over my cubes.


 
tbh, I turn accurately 85% of the time.
the other 15% either get lucky and succeed the turn, or jam.


----------



## Incanumix (May 7, 2011)

And guys, what can I use to lube GuHong?
Is Silicon Spray good?


----------



## cycle (May 7, 2011)

lurk more. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lube


----------



## Incanumix (May 7, 2011)

cycle said:


> lurk more. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lube


 
I'm asking because I heard F II arn't very good with Silicon Spray, maybe GuHong won't aswell?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 7, 2011)

Incanumix said:


> I'm asking because I heard F II arn't very good with Silicon Spray, maybe GuHong won't aswell?


 
Although the 'lurk more' probably wasn't very good advice for you, it's true. 

Let me give you the rundown.

The most common speedcubes that I know of (Haven't cubed in a bit) are the

Dayan: Guhong, LingYun, LinHui 
Alpha: V, II, IIIf
F: II
Ghosthand: Both I and II

These are common beginner cubes. Or they should be, IMO. 
Dayan: Very fast, smooth, Not too many locks, nor pops. Ideally an amazing cube, however, I recommend it to only be used in comp. The awesomeness of it tends to promote sloppy turning however. The only real "preference" part in this is the feel of the cubes. Usually very smooth, slight clickiness.

Alpha (Previously known as Type A): These cubes are fast. However, not as fast as the Dayans. But, controlling the cube is much easier. The Type A5/AV has decent corner cutting, not too many locks nor pops. AII is really clicky, and is moderately fast IMO. However, It is kinda poppy if it's not on tight tensions (So not much corner cutting there).

FII is one of my favourites. I favor this because of the feel of the cube. It has a unique feel (Or it did at the time, Don't know if any other cubes now have the same feel). It's bubbly. Hard to explain, but you'll know. It's pretty fast, but your accuracy has to be slightly above decent to avoid the locks, since it overturns. The corner cutting is decent, but what I really like about this is the feel.

Ghosthands: There's I and II. Basically the same, however, instead of going for the quietness, the Ghost hand II goes for more performance. I don't own the Ghost Hand (GH) II but I do have the Ghost hand I. It has a really creamy feel to it, so much that it's super quiet, but is slow. Locks happen quite a bit, and corner cutting is not the best. IMO only good for cubing in class.

To sum it up, it really is personal preference and your style of cubing. If I were you, I'd find your weaknesses and find the cube that compensates for that. Some may say go for your strong points. 
However, you never want to be a sloppy cuber. It is my recommendation that you get a perfect cube, but only use it for competitions. Then use a cube with a little more locks and pops during practice. I find this helps to keep up your turning accuracy. You'll get sloppy eventually with the dayans. 
My recommendation for a training cube is the Maru 3x3.

Hope this helps.

To answer your lubing question, I find that Maru or Shock oil works best. However, silicone spray should work well. Silicone spray is the most common lube amongst beginners as it works well with almost any cube, and is readily available in stores near you. But, Maru and shock oil is really easy to apply. Some cubes react differently to different lubes. IMO go get a few bottles of Maru lube. That stuff works wonders.

Edit:

When I said perfect cube, that will only apply to you. Everybody has different tastes. Generally.


----------



## Incanumix (May 7, 2011)

dillonbladez said:


> Although the 'lurk more' probably wasn't very good advice for you, it's true.
> 
> Let me give you the rundown.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks 
I've decided to hit on GuHong.
I have my orginal cube that pops and locks, which I will use to practice most of the time.

One more question.
When I purchase from:www.lubixcube.com
Do I add to cart, then checkout and pay.
Will it ask me to fill in the delivery info after I pay?


----------



## yockee (May 7, 2011)

If you only average around 50 seconds, I wouldn't be worried about turning speed. And, whoever told you Gu Hongs weren't fast, lied. I personally prefer the A5 over the Gu Hong, and the F2 is one of the fastest cubes out there. You're getting a lot of misinformation from somewhere, but since you're new, I can understand why. I say, get a type C and build some skill first. Then, get a Gu Hong, or A5.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 7, 2011)

guhong or alpha 5


----------

